# Furry Survey 2009!



## altrus (Feb 4, 2009)

It's here!
Maybe its been posted before but better safe than sorry.
http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php


----------



## elidolente (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2009)

Taken it.  ^.-.^


----------



## Sernion (Feb 4, 2009)

Just submitted the survey. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

Whoa long poll.
I am taking it.  Hehe


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 4, 2009)

Taken it before - not overly accurate in that it does not better define stuff like "do you consider sex important" as a furry.  To vague a question.  Sex how?  Yiffy pics?  How it relates to one personally?  Ethically?  *shrugs*  Needs more categories.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

How did you get your badge to work in your Signature?
Mine just shows as code  Insert code FAIL 



altrus said:


> It's here!
> Maybe its been posted before but better safe than sorry.
> http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2009)

[noparse]

[/noparse]
there ya go^^ put that in your sig


----------



## altrus (Feb 4, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> [noparse]
> 
> [/noparse]
> there ya go^^ put that in your sig


That does'nt work.

I save the image of the badge I liked then uploaded that as my 'Sigpic'

so my sig is basically

```
[url=http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/url]
```


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh ok
That is a hassel but I'll figure it out eventually lol.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay claps paws with glee!
I got it to work! 

Thanks Altrus!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2009)

altrus said:


> That does'nt work.
> 
> I save the image of the badge I liked then uploaded that as my 'Sigpic'
> 
> ...



oh i see^^ i didnt know that the image tag doesnt work there, all other forums ive seen so far use the image tag for that. but this method is pretty usefull, it blocks big pictures automatically^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 4, 2009)

Did they reset the counters or something - hence wanting votes for 2009?

Edit: Nevermind, answered my own question with a little reading.


----------



## Waffle_wolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks man, I'd completely forgot about the survey! I would so put that in my sig section, but my iPod dosent have copy and paste.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh cool! *fills out* Good, the questions are not as creepy as the ones at anthrocon. XD


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2009)

Filled out.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 4, 2009)

Kinda long, but I did it. 

Questions are pretty accurate.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 4, 2009)

I voted and it was eye opening for me to see how much I have participated in the fandom.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm gonna sticky this.  :3


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting...  I didn't know they had these.  Of course, I'm still fairly new at being a furry.  I'll be sure to submit my input.


----------



## haynari (Feb 4, 2009)

That was fun.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 4, 2009)

Done and done!


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 4, 2009)

Done w/suggestions to improve it for 2010. :mrgreen:


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 4, 2009)

Love this servey. Its got a ton of more detailed questions in it than others i've taken... And this one didn't attack my computer!


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 4, 2009)

Teken


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 4, 2009)

The only real bad part is that the graphic wont seem to work in my sig. the "a ref" part keeps spacing themselves between two lines, and html DOES NOT WANT!

<a href="http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php"><img src="http://www.klisoura.com/images/survey/fsgfc2_bg.png" border="0" alt="survey banner" title="Furry Survey. Be Counted."></a>
See?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

Kilsoura's a good guy.. pretty bland though... for a collie. 
I should help for 2010

and for the newbies not knowing bbcode

if you want:



you need

```
[u rl=http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php][s igpic]http://www.klisoura.com/images/survey/fsgfc2_bg.png[/s igpic][/u rl]
```

minus the spaces


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2009)

I had nothing better to do.

Also lol @ the difference between personal and perceived importance of sex.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2009)

Right then, I filled it out.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 4, 2009)

have taken it. it was a long poll.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 4, 2009)

taken it ^^


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2009)

BE COUNTED, VOTE FOR FURRY 2012!!


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 4, 2009)

great survey glad i took it


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 4, 2009)

Taken and submitted


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 5, 2009)

Just took it!


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also lol @ the difference between personal and perceived importance of sex.



Exactly.

Maybe we don't care as much as we all think we care?


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 5, 2009)

I posted my results last night, just now getting around to saying so.


----------



## Seas (Feb 5, 2009)

I took it too.

It'll be interesting to see the results in comparison to the last similar survey.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 5, 2009)

NIce


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

that was a very detailed survey.


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 5, 2009)

That was a good survey and because of that, i filled it out.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2009)

All right, I took that.

Question: Who looks at the data we send, and where does it go?


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 5, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Done w/suggestions to improve it for 2010. :mrgreen:



*Expects to see and answer dozens of footpad questions in 2010* :razz:


"Man, that's got statistical clustering written all over it!" 

I hit the survey last week, when Kasslan posted it.


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Feb 8, 2009)

that was interesting.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 8, 2009)

that was fun


----------



## Jack (Feb 8, 2009)

i love these surveys. they're fun and time consuming!


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool survey


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 11, 2009)

i dont know why, buut i like taking these


----------



## AngelicDragoness (Feb 12, 2009)

Just took it. Very interesting, but like someone had said, quetions were a bit vague...


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 12, 2009)

my worry is how easy is it to access? i mean can some one only submit if they accessed it through this site? my worry is a troll forum finding this and going apeshit with every negative answer they can give (namely the zooaphile/plushophile stuff)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> my worry is how easy is it to access? i mean can some one only submit if they accessed it through this site? my worry is a troll forum finding this and going apeshit with every negative answer they can give (namely the zooaphile/plushophile stuff)



Don't be so jumpy. Kilsoura is known on a variety of furry sites.

Oh.. and your persecution complex is showing.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Kayote (Feb 12, 2009)

Did this earlier last month. x3 Dew dew dewwwww


----------



## AsherCat (Feb 13, 2009)

Tooks this a few weeks ago.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

Submitted.


----------



## Equium (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted. *holds out paw for stamp*







Neat.


----------



## X (Feb 14, 2009)

voted, fairly good poll.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 14, 2009)

done 

some of the questions were a bit vague, even with the extra section that explains them.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Interesting survey.

Also, contrary to popular belief..





Thought that was an interesting statistic from the live survey results, heh.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Interesting survey.
> 
> Also, contrary to popular belief..
> 
> ...



Grim, people still believe that your either born with a sexuality or you choose it...

>.>


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Eli said:


> Grim, people still believe that your either born with a sexuality or you choose it...
> 
> >.>



hmm?

I just found it interesting because people tend to talk about the gay-dominated fandom, although it would appear that's not the case (or else gays just hate taking surveys more than straight people)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2009)

Did my time survey. Enjoyable.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Feb 15, 2009)

done, second time I have taken this (took the one last year), Idk how accurate it can be though, even in an anonymous survey people lie to stay with culture expectations, and it asks stuff that's definitively taboo to regular furry culture.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2009)

Some of the answers really surprised me.


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Feb 18, 2009)

First time I've done a survey for the furry fandom... I liked it because it was very detailed.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 18, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 18, 2009)

taken


----------



## Darlem (Feb 18, 2009)

I voted. Even though a survey is in essence fallable, its still used as a documented form of scientific information gathering. I think its as close to reliable as it will get.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

*Not a fur, but took it anyway since I probably qualify as one on some level*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 12, 2009)

Phazon said:


> *Not a fur, but took it anyway since I probably qualify as one on some level*


Meh, took it too a while back.  We're the "Control" group for this poll I'd imagine.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Meh, took it too a while back.  We're the "Control" group for this poll I'd imagine.


Yeah that sounds about right. buddy of mine said it was cheating though lol.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

I took it.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

Did it, and happy.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know why, but filling out surveys is fun for me. Meh, probably because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## universekiss (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty fun survey


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice. Taken :3


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, that was an interesting survey. 
Never taken a furry one, though. I guess I can check that off now, heh.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

that was fun, although i could have screwed up the results by being a noob and not being to any cons yet


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 14, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> my worry is how easy is it to access? i mean can some one only submit if they accessed it through this site? my worry is a troll forum finding this and going apeshit with every negative answer they can give (namely the zooaphile/plushophile stuff)


Actually, I found it while in my initial personal research about what the furry fandom is (some days after I officially considered myself as a highly potential furry).  I answered it some time ago, & I do notice some significant flaws (will mention them if someone asks).


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 24, 2009)

Shindo said:


> that was fun, although i could have screwed up the results by being a noob and not being to any cons yet


 
I have taken it too but never gone to a con yet. xD


----------



## Kanin (Apr 24, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> I have taken it too but never gone to a con yet. xD


 
Same


----------



## Daze (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish I could go to Cons, too expensive for my wallet and budget of $0s though.

Anyway, I've succumb to your ways by providing you with a vote >.>.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 24, 2009)

Daze said:


> I wish I could go to Cons, too expensive for my wallet and budget of $0s though.
> 
> Anyway, I've succumb to your ways by providing you with a vote >.>.


 
Yep same here.
I got no money either.

I will save up for cons or local meets if one comes around. xD


----------



## Ruko (Apr 24, 2009)

done.


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for reviving. Completed.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 25, 2009)

I voted. GO ME


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 25, 2009)

I just took it.
Interesting results, although I did notice something odd.


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol, over four thousand males, just over a thousand females.

XD


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

I took it a while ago, and I just took it again to update my standings. Changed religious views and sexual orientation.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 29, 2009)

The live-results are very interesting. Its cool seeing what people think. 

However its pretty apparent that a significant number of people don't even know what Animal Rights are. Maybe a link to a definition for next year, so people at least know what they are voting on.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 29, 2009)

Ruko said:


> However its pretty apparent that a significant number of people don't even know what Animal Rights are. Maybe a link to a definition for next year, so people at least know what they are voting on.



That is the odd thing that I noticed. Are people just saying they agree with that because they are furry and it sounds "good" to their uninformed minds? Technically the veggies and the AR % should be equal.


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 3, 2009)

was fun


----------



## whoadamn (May 9, 2009)

those results make me lol


----------



## mortaltrickster (May 23, 2009)

i voted^^


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 28, 2009)

I was Bord, so why not


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2009)

BloodSapphire said:


> I was Bord, so why not



Who's Bord?

:T


----------



## Empa (May 28, 2009)

Nice survey.


----------



## Simbabite (May 28, 2009)

Thanks fur posting it. I voted =^_^=


----------



## Yandere (May 28, 2009)

Whoo... that was a long poll...


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just  did it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I took the survey about a few days ago :3


----------



## greybrother (Jun 19, 2009)

I filled it out a while back, but I don't really hold much faith in it's accuracy at all, being as any bored person, furry, non, or anti, could fill it out with any answers they want.


----------



## Nivi (Jun 21, 2009)

Yip! done~


----------



## RiantheBear (Jun 22, 2009)

I haz been counted...

<a href="http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php"><img src="http://www.klisoura.com/images/survey/fsgfc2_bg.png" border="0" alt="survey banner" title="Furry Survey. Be Counted."></a>


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

finito!


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Waffle_wolf said:


> Thanks man, I'd completely forgot about the survey! I would so put that in my sig section, but my iPod dosent have copy and paste.



Neither does mine. So I tryed typing it. DON'T! I can't figure out why it won't work. If anyone can tell me why please do so. The code is in my sig. If it is working and you see the badge tell me! I still see code.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

ShardtheWolf said:


> Neither does mine. So I tryed typing it. DON'T! I can't figure out why it won't work. If anyone can tell me why please do so. The code is in my sig. If it is working and you see the badge tell me! I still see code.



That's html code, I think it's the wrong type for the forum... I could be so very wrong. But that's my belief.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I powerbombed that survey!

And in turn found out I am far more average than originally projections indicated.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Took it, I'm a pretty typical furry in all but a few areas.


----------



## wolfmongoose (Jun 26, 2009)

I was stumped...
my fursona is neither male nor female!!!!(though i sometimes refer to it as "he" to save myself from having to explain.)


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Well... that wasn't as prying as I thought it would be.  It's nice to know that someone is actually taking the time to do this.


----------



## Abby (Jul 16, 2009)

Just finished it. C:


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*Well.*
*Non furries should look at those results.*
​


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 18, 2009)

Indeed they should.
Well, I just took it.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Jul 26, 2009)

Just took it, I think mine was abnormal :V


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I took it and let them know how much I hate yiff.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Tristan (Aug 5, 2009)

Took it a couple of months ago. ^^


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

I voted! Thanks for posting!


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 13, 2009)

yup just did, entertained me for awhile Î£


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed seeing the results so far


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

*I took it. I liked the fact that if there was not an answer that fit you, you could custom answer. Nice and unbiased. *


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not a long poll it's only 1 page!

The results where intresting.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 28, 2009)

I did it. I'm not that normal, turns out.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

That killed some time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Took it, pretty interesting


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup,Just taken it.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 9, 2009)

Just submitted the survey....all done now can i have a cookie?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

combine soldier said:


> Just submitted the survey....all done now can i have a cookie?


 
Nope, I ate all the cookies cause I'm a greedy bastard :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

And vultures are taking his intestines.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

didnt read 6 pages of posts but.. I took it.. final page says:



> *Warning*:  mysql_close(): 3 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in */home/klisoura/klisoura.com/pollsql2009.php* on line *383*


*

*I'm no SQL guru by ANY stretch, does this mean the information was recorded?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> didnt read 6 pages of posts but.. I took it.. final page says:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]I'm no SQL guru by ANY stretch, does this mean the information was recorded?


 
If so we're all doomed


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2009)

I took it and I am surprised at the results.

There are still more Zoophiles than females.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I took it and I am surprised at the results.
> 
> There are still more Zoophiles than females.


There aren't any girls on the internet. Just really feminine males.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I took it and I am surprised at the results.
> 
> There are still more Zoophiles than females.


 
DUDE!!! XD

You fucking made me choke.

Yes,Seriously,it is pretty....disturbing.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Sep 9, 2009)

Heehee!
I exist >.>


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Heehee!
> I exist >.>


 
Ohrly


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

hey a ferret.. dont see many of those on here. (or at least I dont.)


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> DUDE!!! XD
> 
> You fucking made me choke.
> 
> Yes,Seriously,it is pretty....disturbing.



Yeah...I know.


Zoos: 17%

Girls: 6%


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

I actually kno a zoo girl, whats the % of that oO?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I actually kno a zoo girl, whats the % of that oO?


 
Surprised you even found someone who is actually a girl around here.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, based on the statistics this place seems to be filled overwhelmingly with teenage male canines.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> lol, based on the statistics this place seems to be filled overwhelmingly with teenage male canines.


 
That,and male-liking-male ones as well.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 10, 2009)

huh.. didn't see that part.

doesn't matter to me.. to each their own.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## robdadragon (Sep 18, 2009)

That was a fun and interesting survey  
Do i get a cookie for taking it?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 18, 2009)

robdadragon said:


> That was a fun and interesting survey
> Do i get a cookie for taking it?


 
*gives you a cookie* Good boy!!!

Wait...*Takes cookie back* Hope you didn't raise the zoophile or homosexual Percents by this. we've got enough of those >=o


----------



## robdadragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *gives you a cookie* Good boy!!!
> 
> Wait...*Takes cookie back* Hope you didn't raise the zoophile or homosexual Percents by this. we've got enough of those >=o



whoops, still want mah cookie back


----------



## Furygan (Sep 18, 2009)

robdadragon said:


> whoops, still want mah cookie back


 
Nuh-uh it's mine now. >=(


----------



## Lasair (Sep 18, 2009)

Captain, Survey taken and held.

No increase in zoophiles reported.

The Lieutenant requests his cookeh!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 18, 2009)

*Gives Lieutenant Lasair a Cookie* Now this is an example that everyone should follow.
*scratches lasair behind the ear* Good boy!
Eh...Wait,Ehm *cough* yeah. 
Lieutenant! Get your ass down the Forums and silence some zoophiles,You are code Green and allowed to fire on sight.
Dismissed!


----------



## Zen_Fetcher (Sep 18, 2009)

I did it. Was fun, yes.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 18, 2009)

Zen_Fetcher said:


> I did it. Was fun, yes.


 
Hope you didn't raise the zoophile %'s either.


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I took it and I am surprised at the results.
> 
> There are still more Zoophiles than females.


I know! D:  the fandom is either a giant sausagefest or horrifying.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Kocchan said:


> I know! D: the fandom is either a giant sausagefest or horrifying.


 
Sweet! an actual woman on the forums!

All praise the lord and stuff.


----------



## ZuriBonn (Sep 23, 2009)

Already taken that


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

And Another!

It's getting better and better! x3

I've seen more women on this page than i have seen in a month on these forums.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 23, 2009)

There's an error at the end.

*Warning*:  mysql_close(): 3 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in */home/klisoura/klisoura.com/pollsql2009.php* on line *383*


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2009)

by guess the percentage of Zoophiles can either go down *due to the incident that happen this year* or rise


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

It MUST go down. i call a recount!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> It MUST go down. i call a recount!


well I want vegetarians to go down >[


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> well I want vegetarians to go down >[


 
Me too! Carnivores all the way!


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (Sep 25, 2009)

Done. I've been counted.


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 25, 2009)

All done!


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 25, 2009)

wen do we get results?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> wen do we get results?


http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php


----------



## Koray (Sep 25, 2009)

already taken it, since I joined the fandom


----------



## Ratte (Sep 25, 2009)

To the people spamming: shut up.

Just post to let the OP know you took the fucking survey.

Geez.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

Took it just now. I think I'm one of the few who said I was a conservative, though...I also said in the "extra comments" section that the public needed an ass-kicking administered


----------



## snowleplover15 (Sep 26, 2009)

took it and liked it


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 27, 2009)

At least most people view sick fuc-- zoophiles more negatively, according to the stats.

Wow look at that there gender difference.


----------



## Tsinader (Sep 27, 2009)

1) Why are the questions termed almost exclusively in self-definitive ways? These are surely distracting from the actual occurrence of action because when someone one can engage in an act frequently but not consider it a large part of themselves. For example, I am a gay male who has gay sex around 2-4 times a month, yet do not consider the act of gay sex a large part of me being gay because of the total lifestyle involved, _even though my sexuality is strongly gay._

for example: On a scale of 1-10, how important is sex to you personally, in the context of the furry fandom?"

A better question would be: "Do you appreciate adult furry art" ever 1) year 2) month) 3) week 4) day 5) multiple times per day.

The same thing for the zoophile question, which asks if the respondent considers themselves a zoophile. A better set of questions would be 1) Are you sexual attracted to animals? 2) Have you ever had any sort of sexual activity with an animal? 3) Do you consider yourself a zoophile? These three questions captures the entire range of attraction, action, and self-definition.

It seems like this survey is framed in such a way that it can retain some shred of legitimacy by asking these needed questions, yet try to minimize the number of yes responses as much as possible by framing them in self-defining ways.


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

Tsinader said:


> for example: On a scale of 1-10, how important is sex to you personally, in the context of the furry fandom?"
> 
> A better question would be: "Do you appreciate adult furry art" ever 1) year 2) month) 3) week 4) day 5) multiple times per day.



Now that's just more vague of a question, as "appreciate" doesn't have a set meaning and will have to be self-definitive for the survey-taker. Does it mean "fap to"? "Admire"? "Appreciate on an artistic level regardless of sexual content"?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> To the people spamming: shut up.
> 
> Just post to let the OP know you took the fucking survey.
> 
> Geez.



Is there any point of posting in here just to say "taken it ^^". Does it really serve any purpose at all?

on topic: Can't remember if I've taken it or not ^^


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 27, 2009)

your web design is nearly unique


----------



## Kahrio (Oct 12, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Is there any point of posting in here just to say "taken it ^^". Does it really serve any purpose at all?
> 
> on topic: Can't remember if I've taken it or not ^^



taken it!

just to be an ass.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Curious, when I highlight the mostly heterosexual option, it links me to the FAQs page.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

cool


----------



## fruitcake (Oct 25, 2009)

Taken!

... I appreciate the differentiation between biological sex and gender.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't remember if I did this survey already. Oh well, I did it again.


----------



## cerberob (Oct 27, 2009)

this is the first time iv taken any of the sureys. it was cool. being asked those questions like that realy makes you think about what kind of fur you are.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

I upoloaded my answers to the survey... I had put my grain of sand now ^^


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

What?!?!?!

Only 20% are female? Wow, now I feel special.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 31, 2009)

Completely surprised there are that many straight people in the fandom, also i took it.


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

Completed


----------



## cetol (Nov 1, 2009)

Completed it.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 5, 2009)

I was surprised that majority of the furries that filled that out were hetro++, despite 80% of them were males >.>


----------



## Tarlach (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, that was fun. 

I'm most intrigued by the 'Perceived Sex Importance graphs. Among respondents, the distribution is centered mostly around 4/10 when regarding sex's importance to them, with a massive 24.3% saying it was least important of all factors. However, when the focus shifts from themselves to other furries, the distribution is centered around 8/10. (I noticed there's also a big spike of people who just clicked '5' and were done with it, just as in the perceived/self results.) But when the public is considered, there's not even a bell curve anymore - just a huge pile of people (40%) who believe that sex is most important to the public's perception of furrydom.

Also, to see the sexuality question patterned after the work of Alfred Kinsey is heartening, in that it looks like there may yet be light at the end of the tunnel for the public's perception of sexuality. As Kinsey himself wrote, it appears that human sexuality isn't a simple one-or-the-other deal, like "separating sheep from goats" in Kinsey's words. By presenting the Kinsey scale instead of a "Gay", "Bi", or "Straight", we can see that the symbolism of the "Pride" spectrum might as well apply to us all. Now, back in Kinsey's day, the gay-rights groups on campus protested the release of Kinsey's report because it was perceived to threaten the gay 'identity', but I hope that today we'll be willing to approach these results with more maturity than that, and let the data speak for itself. If people were either 'gay', 'straight', or 'bi', and that was all there was to say about it, then why is there data in every one of the seven bins of the histogram? Also, with 8000 respondents and counting, we're getting further and further away from the criticism of Kinsey's original study, which was that his initial sample of 300 people was not a sufficient cross section of society. At least, we know we're taking a better cross section of the overall furry fandom. It makes me wonder what we'd see today if Kinsey's survey were to be taken on the road, and given on every college campus across America instead of just the Indiana University campus, where the original survey was taken.

As a straight furry (hey, not every guy with a sensitive side is gay), I was especially encouraged to see that 50% or more of the fandom is hetero-leaning.

Yeah, this is my first post here, but so what? ("Nerf Herder," I love that.)


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

sounds like the one i did last year.  i'll check it out sometime when i'm not ready to call it a night.


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool, this'll be fun 
My first time here on the forum, Hi guys!


----------



## coraxfeather (Nov 10, 2009)

That was fun =^.^=


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone pulled my tail while I was taking the survey!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

Nothing new.
Next time they should add FH pictures and tell you to choose the one that does it to you.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 23, 2009)

that was a long poll


----------



## lone wolve (Dec 8, 2009)

did and done. thanks!!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 29, 2009)

I did it


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

YAY for the survey I did it!


----------



## Aden (Dec 30, 2009)

So are we going to have a Furry Survey 2010 in two days?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> So are we going to have a Furry Survey 2010 in two days?



This reminds me I need to get back in touch with Kilsoura... I'll find an answer for ya though Aden <3


----------



## Yaps (Jan 3, 2010)

So when will the statistics be released?


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 3, 2010)

took it


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

somewhat vague in some questions, but took


----------



## Solas (Jan 8, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> somewhat vague in some questions, but took



Agreed, but good survey none-the-less.

Just finished it.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 10, 2010)

Taken it. =^-^=


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 10, 2010)

That was cool lol


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 13, 2010)

Taken


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 14, 2010)

And posted.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 16, 2010)

I took it but it could be a bit more detailed for next time


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad about the results, good survey but, as stated before, needs more specific questions.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken. Good poll and survey


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 22, 2010)

Took it,was nicely laid but needed more Finite detail.


----------



## Rocket_Man55 (Jan 25, 2010)

I took it. ^^


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

Done ~


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 25, 2010)

Just submitted it with the most honest answers possible


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

they spelled "hyena" wrong >.>


----------



## Maruki (Jan 26, 2010)

That was...hard.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

is there a 2010 survey out yet?


----------

